# String Color ?



## Flo959 (11. Januar 2005)

Hab eigentlich ein einfaches Problem, versuche ein Substring eines Strings farbig zu markieren und zu ersetzen, finde nur keine Methode die eine Stringfarbe ändert.
Kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein ?


----------



## teppi (11. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst .. aber folgender Code ändert die Farbe eines Teils eines Strings in einem JTextField ..



```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class StringColored extends JFrame{
	
	private JTextField textFeld;
	
	public StringColored (){
		super("String farbig markieren");
        Container c = getContentPane();
        textFeld = new JTextField("Blablabla");
        textFeld.setSelectionStart(3);
        textFeld.setSelectionEnd(7);
        textFeld.setSelectedTextColor(Color.BLUE);
        c.add(textFeld);
        pack();
        setVisible(true);
	}
		
	public static void main(String[] args){
		StringColored blub = new StringColored(); 	
	}
}
```


----------



## Snape (11. Januar 2005)

Flo959 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab eigentlich ein einfaches Problem, versuche ein Substring eines Strings farbig zu markieren und zu ersetzen, finde nur keine Methode die eine Stringfarbe ändert.
> Kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein ?



Seit wann hat ein String eine Farbe?
Wenn Du farbige Strings darstellen willst, musst Du schon eine Komponente benutzen und darin dann die entsprechenden Eigenschaften setzen, wie teppi z.B. zeigt.


----------



## Flo959 (11. Januar 2005)

Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt ! 
Wie funktionierts den in einer TextArea ?


----------



## Snape (12. Januar 2005)

Moin,
Du bist ein fauler Sack. 
Schau in die API und Du wirst feststellen, dass es mit einer JTextArea genauso funktioniert wie für das JTextField, für das teppi oben ein Beispiel geliefert hat.


----------



## Flo959 (12. Januar 2005)

Stimmt, in einer JTextArea ist das so, nur leider nicht in einer TextArea !


----------



## Snape (12. Januar 2005)

Moin,
in der API kann ich nichts dazu finden, dass eine TextArea sowas unterstützt. Dann geht das wohl nicht. Nun, einen Grund wird es schon geben, warum Swing der designierte Nachfolger von AWT ist.


----------



## Flo959 (12. Januar 2005)

Bin jetzt auf eine JTextArea umgestiegen, funktioniert alles soweit Prima !
Ist es noch möglich mehere Substrings gleichzeitig zu makieren ?


----------



## Snape (12. Januar 2005)

Keine Ahnung, probier es doch einfach aus.


----------

